# Rohm independent chuck 8"



## jmh8743 (Feb 8, 2013)

Hey guys,
I've got a Rohm 4 jaw which was lotsa $, which I bought due to inability of the bundled 4 jaw to repeat. It has several issues; but the most significant is inability of the jaws to contact workpiece uniformly. Manf says that's normal. I don't know what "normal" is.


My biggest concern is regarding the jaw contact. By the by, all jaws are same. It's as if they are tapered inward toward the front. Very noticeable with alum, and apparent with SS or carbon steel.


What do you think? Need some advice here. Thanks


Mike, Remlap Al


----------



## Desburnett (Feb 9, 2013)

Hi Mike
You say the original would not repeat but the "independent" in the title indicates the four jaws are independent of each other and are not self centering?  If it is a self centering chuck and the jaws are not square to the backplate then you could attempt to bore them true. If the jaws are not true due to a quality issue the hardness of the jaws should not be an issue as the manufacturer would have scrimped here too. If you need info on how to bore the jaws true using rings let me know.
regards
Des


----------



## OldMachinist (Feb 9, 2013)

I have two 10" four jaw chucks, a old Skinner that has had lots of use and a very little used South Bend. On both of them the jaw faces are 90 degrees to the body of the chuck.


----------



## flutedchamber (Feb 9, 2013)

I'm not familiar with Rohm chucks, but If the jaw surface is perpendicular to the slot in it's side, then the slots in the chuck are on an angle.  Are the jaws loose in the slots in the chuck?

I have a Buck 10 inch 4 jaw and a Bison 8 inch three jaw that are over 40 years old and well used (but not abused) that don't do that.


----------



## ScrapMetal (Feb 9, 2013)

Did you buy it used or new?  It almost sounds like someone had used the chuck on the inner diameter of a pipe and tightened it to the point where it "sprung" the jaws a bit.

-Ron


----------



## jmh8743 (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks for all your responses. I was not fully explanatory.

_Did you buy it used or new? It almost sounds like someone had used the chuck on the inner diameter of a pipe and tightened it to the point where it "sprung" the jaws a bit.

_Ron: The chuck is new. Came that way and the manf responded this is normal. Intuitively, being a novice, I did not think so. And I did not Ron.

_I'm not familiar with Rohm chucks, but If the jaw surface is perpendicular to the slot in it's side, then the slots in the chuck are on an angle. Are the jaws loose in the slots in the chuck?

_Flute: checking this today. I'll put it on the mill table. good thought. Jaws are NOT loose. Dont fit tight.
With the back of the chuck on the mill table, I can run an DI cross the slots. You all have helped. The manf says this is "normal". I presumed they were "preloading" cutting the jaws.

I_ have two 10" four jaw chucks, a old Skinner that has had lots of use and a very little used South Bend. On both of them the jaw faces are 90 degrees to the body of the chuck.

_Thanks for the pics. Great help. To the mill table today and I'll do the same thing.


_Hi Mike
You say the original would not repeat but the "independent" in the title indicates the four jaws are independent of each other and are not self centering? If it is a self centering chuck and the jaws are not square to the backplate then you could attempt to bore them true. If the jaws are not true due to a quality issue the hardness of the jaws should not be an issue as the manufacturer would have scrimped here too. If you need info on how to bore the jaws true using rings let me know.
regards
Des

_
DES: The Rohm chuck is independent. The "bundled" chuck was independent and would not repeat. 
I then purchased the Rohm on advice from a local. Let me make the tests shown and then I'll "fix" the blasted chuck. 

This is my thought: As a novice, my biggest task is to acheive enough experience with tools that work. Instead I have been trying to correct deficient tools. Much of it my fault. Much not.

I thought (Dad used to say "Son, a thought would bust your skull") I was assuring myself I had a good chuck. Dad was right.

Hope I cleared it up.....on a mission.

Mike


----------



## jmh8743 (Feb 10, 2013)

This is where I am:





I did this for all 4 jaws using a TI 0.0005'" min
Jaw delta
1 0.012"
2 0.013"
3 0.004"
4 0.0075"

I know this is not loaded. The directions also matter. They were ALL out.

1 + 3 = 0.016"
2 + 4 = 0.020"

Then removed from lathe and moved to mill:




All surfaces about 3/10 

then jaws 2 and 4






These are loaded and contacting at the bottom. By the by the contact marks on the work is reverse of this.



Mike.


----------



## Jeff in Pa (Feb 10, 2013)

The last pic, what size feeler guage fits in the opening?  Get that answer, and send the pictures to Rohm in an email.  That is totally unacceptable.  I have over 30 years experience in the trade and that chuck surely seems to be out of spec.


----------



## jmh8743 (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks for your help. I tried Rohm and this is their response.  This individual explained to me I had 1 year warranty. I have all the details why bore you'all, BUT:

_Hello Mr. Hillman,
Happy New Year to you too dear Sir.

_

_You can send this chuck for repair evaluation and quote._


_Chuck was delivered to you on UPS tracking#1z3244130350621404-02/24/2012. _
_This chuck cannot be returned at this time.

__Best regards,

*Goran Handac*
*Technical Sales Regional Manager SE*
*RÖHM Products of America, Inc.*
5155 Sugarloaf Parkway, Suite K
Lawrenceville, GA 30043
Office: 770-963-8440
Cell: 404-432-2488
Toll free: 800-445-7646
Fax: 770-963-8407
www.rohm-products.com_


I have determined the slots are parallel to the backplate AND the front plate. I documented my procedure carefully. The opening at the top of the jaws is 0.014" for those that asked.  If I send it back they will charge me for their error. I asked for reconsideration. No response to that email. BUT it is what it is.

It appears to be the jaws from what I did this morning. Once more I'm S--------. Is nothing delivered as described? This is not a mainland china chuck.

Would it be of value to someone? This is way beyond my expertise and I found you cant fight city hall with my experiences with JET as detailed herein. If I had bought it from MSC, I'd have no problem.




This was my procedure. The slots in the body are ok. Then butting on the table....close.





then look at this in the chuck.




and this





Between the inside of the jaw to the top about 0.010". 

So I guess I'm in the market for an accurate 4 jaw independent. These jaws appear for another chuck. 
I know I cant advertise here and wont.

What I can say is that the first posts you guys gave me was a clue. Proven your point "OldMachinist" and others.

Mike


----------



## tarmo120 (Feb 11, 2013)

From what I see it looks that the slots in the jaws are misaligned.

But check this video out. He shows how to re-surface chuck jaws.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WRznOOpCaNg

[video=youtube;WRznOOpCaNg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WRznOOpCaNg[/video]


----------



## OldMachinist (Feb 11, 2013)

If it has a 1 year warranty and you received it on 2/24/2012 you still have 13 days of warranty left.


----------



## Splat (Feb 11, 2013)

You're still in warranty. If it was me I'd be sure to advise them of that and that I'd make a big stink of this on the machinist forums if it wasn't taken care of to my satisfaction. BTW, if you don't mind...where did you buy this chuck from?


----------



## jmh8743 (Feb 11, 2013)

Direct from Rohm. The man that signed the email is the one i bought from, Rohm regional manager. 
Discussed it with him before I ordered. Mentioned warranty. It really is poor quality.

i may be new but I am not stupid.

i will send a new email in the AM. I have already asked him to reconsider. No response.

Mike


----------



## Splat (Feb 11, 2013)

Mike, I know how you feel here buddy but if you never used it yet and just finally got around to checking it out then that's your fault. Still, I would explain that you never used the chuck, which I am assuming because you didn't mention using it, and only just now got around to checking it out, and that it's still under warranty. Call the guy. If he won't budge then escalate and dominate. Ask to speak to _his _boss. I would give it my best shot if it was me. Good luck.


----------



## jmh8743 (Feb 13, 2013)

HPDATE;

Hello Don, Splat, Jeff et. al.

Spoke to Rohm. They are proud of their products. About the same as a Buck.
The manager below had agreed to regrind the jaws at shipping cost. I think they are too loose in the T slots; but......

Will advise once the chuck is back. We'll see and thanks for looking.
So all my "furor" was for naught. Once I made an offer, he countered with the shipping offer. So Jeff, you were right.
I guess my experience with JET had me wary.
BUT I did learn how to evaluate the accuracy of an independent chuck.

with that said I'll thank you an let this continue another day.

Mike


----------



## Splat (Feb 13, 2013)

jmh8743 said:


> Spoke to Rohm. They are proud of their products. About the same as a Buck.
> The manager below had agreed to regrind the jaws at shipping cost. I think they are too loose in the T slots; but......



Cool. Yeah, definitely let us know when you get it back how everything went.


----------



## ScrapMetal (Feb 13, 2013)

jmh8743 said:


> HPDATE;
> 
> Hello Don, Splat, Jeff et. al.
> 
> ...



Good to hear.  I'll be interested to see how this all plays out.

Best of luck,

-Ron


----------



## Jeff in Pa (Feb 13, 2013)

Good to hear they'll stand behind their product.  Once they agree it was out of spec, I would kindly ask about being reimbursed for shipping since an out of tolerance product should have never made it past QC.


----------



## flutedchamber (Feb 14, 2013)

jmh8743 said:


> HPDATE;
> 
> Hello Don, Splat, Jeff et. al.
> 
> ...



I'm not quite sure what you meant by "about the same as Buck."  As proud of their product as Buck, or the same quality as Buck?  

In my humble opinion, they left themselves a LOT of wiggle room by using the word "about".  I'd tell them I still have warranty time and I want a new chuck.  Why take a piece of trash that they didn't manufacture correctly the first time?  After 40 years of use, neither my Buck nor Bison have that problem.


----------



## jmh8743 (Feb 15, 2013)

flutedchamber said:


> I'm not quite sure what you meant by "about the same as Buck."  As proud of their product as Buck, or the same quality as Buck?
> 
> In my humble opinion, they left themselves a LOT of wiggle room by using the word "about".  I'd tell them I still have warranty time and I want a new chuck.  Why take a piece of trash that they didn't manufacture correctly the first time?  After 40 years of use, neither my Buck nor Bison have that problem.




$$$$ wise, they are proud. German quality is normally good. I suspect they are "subcontracting".


----------



## flutedchamber (Feb 16, 2013)

Odd thing, about a month or so ago I was looking at Rohm chucks.  I don't have to worry about that now.


----------



## jmh8743 (Mar 8, 2013)

Hello all,

A few moments ago I got a phone call from Germany in broken English, and what's worse my hearing is poor (@ 70 so what else is new). After a few moments I got the word "chuck". "We can't have this, it will ruin our reputation"
So?
the Vice President says "we canhknot affafort dis repputachion anda will makat dis righta wid chuu"

also paid the shipping.

We 'll see now.

Mike

why is it no one believes me? All I need is a break, ok?
so it seems all the HS alignment procedures I just finished are wrong. Hee hee


----------



## Splat (Mar 8, 2013)

Cool! Lessee now....from Germany to you?......you'll get it by September. 




jmh8743 said:


> Hello all,  A few moments ago I got a phone call from Germany in broken English, and what's worse my hearing is poor (@ 70 so what else is new). After a few moments I got the word "chuck". "We can't have this, it will ruin our reputation"  So? the Vice President says "we canhknot affafort dis repputachion anda will makat dis righta wid chuu"
> also paid the shipping. We 'll see now.
> 
> Mike
> ...


----------



## jmh8743 (Mar 8, 2013)

Achtung! Achtung!

Dear Mr.Hillman,
Can you please call our office at xxxxxx with your credit card info so we can refund your money.
Thank you Sir,
Goran Handać
Rohm Products of America
________________________________
From: Harn Wendi <wendi.harn@us.roehm.biz>
Date: Fri, 8 Mar 2013 17:35:47 +0000
To: Handac Goran<goran.handac@us.roehm.biz>
Cc: Delaine Anderson<delaine.anderson@us.roehm.biz>
Subject: RE: Id#1189733 UGE-200/4 Independent Chuck / quality complaint assesment


Can you get the credit card information from the customer

much of the complete "assessment" is restricted to yours truly, but not many passed.

thanks all
I do NOT have a chuck for sale.

jmh


----------



## pdentrem (Mar 8, 2013)

Looks to me that they are standing up and doing it right. Nice to see that there still some outfits that do
Pierre


----------

